# Apparently true story about J Clarkson...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jeremy Clarkson's temper tantrums were so frequent at Top Gear, claim some production staff, that they developed a code for his moods. If things ever reached a 'CC4' ('Cunt Com Four') then you'd know not to approach him under any circumstance - even if it was urgent.

Given that he punched a man over a bad dinner order, we can only imagine how Clarkson would place on the Cunt Com scale if he ever found out that irked crew members had taken to peeing in the water pistol that he used to spray himself down with to keep cool when filming in the southern states of America.

FYI: Dealing with May and Hammond, they say, was much easier.

:lol:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Looks like Chris Evan's PR team have been busy.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I have it on good authority that Chris Evans is a pompous ginger twit.

Get grip Rich not everything you read on the internet is true.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

.....But in this case it is true.

Chris Evans is a pompous ginger twit :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

leopard said:


> .....But in this case it is true.
> 
> Chris Evans is a pompous ginger twit :lol: :lol:


Well, you say that. It may be sadder than you think. Is he dying his hair ginger?

Last Year.










Pictured 2 days ago in the Daily Mail.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > .....But in this case it is true.
> ...


Yep,still a twit


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Ha Ha looking good :lol:


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Roller Skate said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > .....But in this case it is true.
> ...


He's admitted it on the radio that he dyes his hair. I suppose it's his trade mark, why else would you dye it ginger?


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

MP said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


I'd set fire to my f***ing head rather than dye my hair red. :lol:


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Chris Evans is a pompous ginger twit :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Well, you say that. It may be sadder than you think. Is he dying his hair ginger?

Last Year.










Pictured 2 days ago in the Daily Mail.








[/quote]

He's admitted it on the radio that he dyes his hair. I suppose it's his trade mark, why else would you dye it ginger?[/quote]

I'd set fire to my f***ing head rather than dye my hair red. :lol:[/quote]

You'd still be a red head!


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Only for a short while ... until the head crisps up nicely.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Chris Evans......what an ugly fecker

J
xx


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Lollypop86 said:


> Chris Evans......what an ugly fecker
> 
> J
> xx


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

leopard said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Evans......what an ugly fecker
> ...


He is! lol

J
xx


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

But a very rich ugly fecker :lol:

With a good taste in cars 8)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Then he goes and wrecks 'em by painting them all white 

Still a twit then :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

mwad said:


> But a very rich ugly fecker :lol:
> 
> With a good taste in cars 8)


Yeah, but he still looks miserable as sin :lol:


----------

